# How to backup?



## Innocencio (Dec 17, 2011)

on my 4th ROM now, comfortable with the process...but i'm still not super clear on the best way to backup.

i use titanium backup, and i have it set to batch twice a week, i go in and manually nandroid backup once a week or so, and i figured out that if i do a backup in LauncherPro (my favorite launcher) that i don't have to re-do all my screens again, just the clock widget. i also backup my bookmarks in Dolphin.

something tells me i have a bunch of unnecessary steps. can you guys streamline my process? or am i failing to understand how to use titanium (i suspect this is the case)?

appreciate any advice.


----------

